# Geezer hour at Walmart



## CarolfromTX (Mar 24, 2020)

Got up at 5:00 to get to Walmart at 5:30 for the store opening at 6. The line was already wrapped around the building like a popular ride at Disneyworld. Some folks were wearing masks and gloves. It appeared that all of us were seniors, so that was good. Most people were civil, but there were a few line jumpers who did get yelled at by other folks.  At six the line progressed into the store, very orderly. But there were so many empty shelves. Dave did manage to score one of the last packages of TP. Only 12 rolls, but happy to have that. Got some chicken, milk, peanut butter. No ramen in sight. (My granddaughter is wanting ramen!) Came home, wiped everything down, threw the bags away. I feel like I'm living in a bad movie.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2020)

I know hon. It's really hard to accept that this is real. It's a bit beyond my freak meter.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Got up at 5:00 to get to Walmart at 5:30 for the store opening at 6. The line was already wrapped around the building like a popular ride at Disneyworld. Some folks were wearing masks and gloves. It appeared that all of us were seniors, so that was good. Most people were civil, but there were a few line jumpers who did get yelled at by other folks.  At six the line progressed into the store, very orderly. But there were so many empty shelves. Dave did manage to score one of the last packages of TP. Only 12 rolls, but happy to have that. Got some chicken, milk, peanut butter. No ramen in sight. (My granddaughter is wanting ramen!) Came home, wiped everything down, threw the bags away. I feel like I'm living in a bad movie.



I'm just not buying into this 'senior hour'  at stores.   If you go a few hours later... no lines and no hassle.   You can social distance whenever you go.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 24, 2020)

What is the basic reasoning behind allowing seniors to shop an hour earlier?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm resisting going to stores except to replenish fresh produce.  We have more than enough to pull us through between our pantry and freezers.  I believe most people are in the same boat.  It's time to use up our stashes, not continue to build them.  

Stores started special senior hours in the obviously misguided belief that it would give a more vulnerable population _better and easier_ access to needed supplies. From everything I've seen and heard, this has only fanned the flames of panic and hoarding.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 24, 2020)

First it breaks the rules of social distancing. As stated above the shelves are all but empty so what is the advantage? I don't understand the long lines some are experiencing. I have not seen any yet but I don't go to the stores every day.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> *No ramen in sight.* (My granddaughter is wanting ramen!) Came home, wiped everything down, threw the bags away. I feel like I'm living in a bad movie.


Call a local ramen house or Asian restaurant that's selling take-out.  They may be willing to sell dried noodles.  If not, you can probably purchase some ramen soup to go.


----------



## bingo (Mar 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> What is the basic reasoning behind allowing seniors to shop an hour earlier?


they reported that seniors were most at risk from a deadly infection...i guess that was their way of trying to be helpful.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 24, 2020)

My granddaughter will do fine with no ramen. It's just nuts that you can't get any.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2020)

@C'est Moi my apologies for using the word hoarder so flippantly.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2020)

@Bonnie it may depend on the size of the community and the demand as to whether "geezer hour" would be beneficial or not.


----------



## Red Cinders (Mar 24, 2020)

I think there are a couple of reasons for early senior hours.  First, we are told that many stores try their best to disinfect during the night.  If seniors are the first ones in the next morning, there's less chance of them encountering the virus from the store.  Second, younger people seem to be more carriers than older since more older people have likely been self-isolating.  Limiting exposure to younger people might decrease their chances of picking up the virus.

Yesterday I made a trip to Walmart.  Ours opens at 7 AM, and I was there at 7:15 (waited because I didn't want to be in any line that might be waiting outside to open.)  I walked right in, and they had an employee handing out one wipe each for the cart.  They had lots of fresh produce, some meat, and enough in the aisles and fresh dairy to be able to get most of what I wanted.  Some brands were out, but in these circumstances, I'm not complaining because I had to buy something I might like a little less.  Self-checkout was one of the reasons I went there, and there was no line waiting to check out.  Overall, it was pretty OK -- no real crazy folks grabbing everything in sight, but there were a few who seemed oblivious to the 6-foot recommendation.


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> What is the basic reasoning behind allowing seniors to shop an hour earlier?



I cannot come up with anything   ??  ...     same store,  same products, same store employees,  and checkout.  Same germs.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 24, 2020)

I'm in the Houston area and I'm still able to get groceries delivered by HEB.  Like @StarSong I mostly need fresh produce and milk because I have enough staples and meat in the freezer.  I placed an order last night and it is scheduled to come tomorrow; I expect there will be some things that are unavailable or substituted but no problem with that.

I'm getting tired of people complaining about "hoarders."  True, some people are hoarding but I believe that families staying home and having to eat three meals a day instead of eating out is  a big change in the amount of supplies and food they need.   I'll say again that I raised FIVE children, so with a family of 7 to provide for, I would have been "hoarding" my butt off.  So consider that not every family is like yours.  

I find that shopping Amazon and Costco online is hit-or-miss.  Last night I checked Amazon and they had cases of Charmin TP, so I ordered a box sent to my son's family.   Not an hour later I checked again and the product was unavailable, so I managed to hit it at just the right time.


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Got up at 5:00 to get to Walmart at 5:30 for the store opening at 6. The line was already wrapped around the building like a popular ride at Disneyworld. Some folks were wearing masks and gloves. It appeared that all of us were seniors, so that was good. Most people were civil, but there were a few line jumpers who did get yelled at by other folks.  At six the line progressed into the store, very orderly. But there were so many empty shelves. Dave did manage to score one of the last packages of TP. Only 12 rolls, but happy to have that. Got some chicken, milk, peanut butter. No ramen in sight. (My granddaughter is wanting ramen!) Came home, wiped everything down, threw the bags away. I feel like I'm living in a bad movie.


I try to find the humor in it.  Especially seeing people in those makeshift masks.  I saw several people using bandannas & scarves as masks - looking like they're about to rob the store, LOL.

Maybe I shouldn't have mentioned that; a bank robber walking into a bank now wouldn't get a second glance & he could get the money & calmly walk out.  And, if he didn't drive, he could just walk home.


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 24, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I'm just not buying into this 'senior hour'  at stores.   If you go a few hours later... no lines and no hassle.   You can social distance whenever you go.



I‘m not buying it either. Saturday was a breeze at WalMart in the afternoon.


----------



## Wren (Mar 25, 2020)

Although I don’t go every day, I’m finding 2pm is a good time to get shopping, most people seem to be out in the morning and it’s quieter after the lunch break as well


----------

